# Cave spawning Neolamprologus: how big do they get?



## Neolamprologus (Apr 11, 2018)

*Hi everyone!*

I'd like to buy a pair of Neolamprologus caudopunctatus. I heard they need no shells to spawn, but any cave would do.
I have a 50+ liter/13 gal where they can live all by themselves and a 70 liter/18 gal, the latter they would have to share (in winter) with 3 Dwarf red Fundulopanchax sjoestedti (max size 4", now they are 2.5").

Would it be feasibe or do they grow too large for my tanks?

*Thanks in advance for any answer!*


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tanks?


----------



## Neolamprologus (Apr 11, 2018)

My tanks contain 50L/13USgal and 70L/18USgal respectively, id est 59x28,5x30 cm and 79x29x40 cm - I do not know how to convert to the American system.

On YouTube I saw (Neo-)Lamprologus caudopunctatus: 



 .
I think their colors are unlikely beautiful.
I am afraid though that they get pretty big. I think that I should not take fish larger than 2.5"-3.0". 
Oh yes, browsing through Seriously Fish I saw that many Tanganyikan cave spawners have a more or less sickle-shaped tail. I do not want that.

I have set my mind on caudopunctatus (it remains to be seen if I can get them here. Foreign breeders that have them - in Germany, Poland etc. - do not want to ship to Italy).
But I would be grateful for any suggestions. If the cave spawners turn out to grow too large I was thinking of N. similis, meleagris or so. I would buy only one pair/couple hoping for them to start a colony ..


----------



## Neolamprologus (Apr 11, 2018)

On second thought the dimensions in inches are: 24"x11"x12" and 32"x12"x16".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would do them in the 32" tank but not sure about combining with your other fish.

IME they only spawned in a cave they dug themselves in a crack between rocks where they removed the substrate. For many fish keepers they do spawn in shells.

Also IME they do not ship well.


----------



## Neolamprologus (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you for your answers.

Did anyone of them die when shipped? I can only buy them online and they will have to travel two days from the north of the country.

Could you tell me at how many inches they stop growing?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The profile says three inches.

Yes they were very small and died either during shipping or shortly after arrival.


----------



## Neolamprologus (Apr 11, 2018)

I am sorry to hear that. I am feel sad when a fishie dies.
Perhaps you bought them in winter? I gather it can be very cold on the US's East Coast.

At the end of September I ordered 4 Aphyosemion bivittatum and got 4 Blue Gularises instead.
They had traveled 2 days.
I did not send them back because weather temperatures were dropping and I had no heat pack.
According to the book Fundulopanchax sjoestedti, variety: Dwarf red (bred in the US) reach 4 inches and need a 18USgal tank.
They are aggressive and voracious.
Surprisingly, afterhalf a year they have become "meek": I keep them with 6 middle-sized cardinals and a harlequin.

I will double-triplecheck with sellers - by now I know a number of them in Italy and abroad - if there's any risk involved in transporting N.punctocaudatus.
I always wait to order fish until the outside temperatures match the temperature range they need lest they suffer thermal shocks.

Three inches is about the maximum limit. As long as they are smaller I'll keep them - I intend to buy only a pair - for my budget Tanganyikans are expensive and I hope for a colony.
I decided for N. caudopunctatus for their colours (aslo BGs have a marvelous blue) but also for their most interesting breeding behavior.

Thanks for the info!
Good luck with your fishes.

Miguel


----------



## Neolamprologus (Apr 11, 2018)

I did not finish a phrase: as long as they are small I'll keep them without company in the 24".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well buy a pair that has spawned before because Tanganyikans don't necessary like each other just because one is male and the other is female. We usually buy six and let them choose a mate, then rehome the extra fish. Caudo's do not form a colony.

Maybe you would prefer shellies like multifasciatus...they would work in a 24" tank and form a colony.

I did not buy them in winter and my shipper uses heat packs if necessary. I have bought 100s of fish from him without a problem. I pick them up at the airport.


----------

